# Beautiful Tiger Snake



## SLACkra (Feb 3, 2010)

Just a couple pics of a 2ft+ little tiger that I took while releasing him. Tipped the bin over and he was kinda enough to take his time moving on so I grabbed a couple shots:











The most beautiful tiger I've caught so far and by far the most docile.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice Andrew,tigers are so misunderstood by the general public.
That one is a good specimen.
Whats the story behind the callout?


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 3, 2010)

Absolute stunner! I have seen a very similar one years ago but it had abit more orange through it than that specimen.


----------



## SLACkra (Feb 3, 2010)

The story behind the call out was apparently the husband had attempted to get the snake already, there was a shovel on hand when I arrived! Anyhow the snake had gone into a hole in a retaining wall of this small back patio type area with dog kennels and a couple bird cages. Had a look in the hole and there was his head looking back at me. Moved the dog kennels and birds so I had a good working area and then took the retaining wall appart. Ended up hooking him then went to put him in bin but the guy had moved the bin to I'm assuming a spot he thought was more useful for me. In the time it took me to realise the bin was basically behind me the snake had fallen off the hook so I then tailed him and popped him in the bin. A very calm snake though apparently the home owner had tried to flush him out with the garden hose before I arrived so that probably cooled him off.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 3, 2010)

Ah yes, the ever present shovel,
Id like a dollar for every callout Ive had where there is 
some dude,innocently leaning on the shovel.
He says " just in case the snake attacks someone".
Yeah right...lol.


----------



## percey39 (Feb 3, 2010)

very nice tiger great find mate. Im jealous dont see many like that down here


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 4, 2010)

hahahaha shovel dudes,or even better you should see what one bloke had armed himself when he heard i had found blacksnakes down the back of his plsce ill start a thread about it


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 4, 2010)

*Those shovel dudes*

..................................


----------

